# Service that Converts artwork to YNG files for CAMS



## JP777 (Nov 17, 2007)

Does anyone offer a service that converts artwork to a .YNG file for a CAMS rhinestone machine???


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

Converting files is a pain. Sometimes the files convert easy sometimes not.

A word of caution, if you are asking someone to convert your original artwork, it should be no problem, but according to the rules of download on most sites, it is considered file sharing to send someone files you have bought. That includes and eps/svg or Typeable fonts. unless you are the original creator of the file, you can't share it to convert it.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

What is the original file format? Can't you import an eps into GemMaster?


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

Gem master is a it fickle, it would be great if it took eps files but it doesn't. Compnverting files can be a pain and it is a different convention depending on which design software you use.

I would be supprised if anyone is using GM for actual design work, I think most people are really just using it to run the cams.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hmm... I can import a YNG file into OOBling and then export it as an EPS or SVG or PDF or whatever really easily. But the extension I can export an eps file out as for GemMaster is YRN, not YNG. Can you use a YRN file in GemMaster still?


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

I don't know about yrg, but interesting that you can open yng files in oobling, it would be nice to go back and forth since I hate design work in GM. I can export out as an AI from winpc, but I can't import the yng back in.


----------



## Bling Art USA (May 15, 2012)

We have been thinking about offering all our files as YNG also but have not been asked for it much. Maybe we take another look at it?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I think, but am not positive, that you can send a file directly from OOBling to your CAMS machine and skip GemMaster altogether. 

Let me look into it. I know none of this was possible with the last version of OOBling but we had a customer who wanted to convert her YNG files so we asked CADlink engineering to make that happen. So the new version that we just released has that capability. I'll check and get back to you.


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

I prefer right now, the eps, I can make mock ups etc in winpc and the export although sometimes cumbersome, it is working for me. If you want to give me a yng along with my eps I would say go for it, I would love to have it, but right now, a yng is a dead end for me. The only way out is through my machine. Hopefully that direct export will be in winpc one of these days. It would be nice.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

The GemMaster does accept the yrm files as well as the yng files. The yrm files are from the GemMaster 1.0 version and the yng files are from the GemMaster 2.0 version. 
Stephanie it would be nice to know if you can export directly to the Cams from Oobling. Thanks.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

That would be a great feature to be able to read a yng file and export it back to an EPS or some other type of format.

For me, I do all of my design in winpc sign or corel (with easystone), and then move it over to coreldraw to export the .AI and then finally into gemmaster. I try to do as little as possible in gem master, except add a stone here or there where the spacing is off. If I have enough time I try to fix it in corel and then send it back to gem master.

But since I sometimes buy designs already in yng, it would be nice to be able to bring back to corel so I can put together simulations.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

So you can import an AI file into GemMaster? 
We can export as an AI file but I think it would be better to export a YRN since it's actually a GemMaster format. 

I'm still waiting to hear back on whether you can send a job directly from OOBling to a CAMS machine.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

Gem master will open a AI version 8 line drawing (and then trace the lines with circles) or allow you to send over a pre-circled file and it will replace them with stones based off size and color.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I just heard back that it's not possible to send a job straight to a CAMS machine from OOBling. Apparently there would be a lot of reverse engineering and would require the cooperation of the CAMS manufacturer but they don't want to share. 
I know you can send a job straight to a bunch of lasers, engravers, and the Ioline Crystal Press. 

But at least a file can be directly exported into the correct format for the CAMS machine.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

Maybe oobling cant, but there are others that have... like for example: Design ERA - Software Suite for the Apparel decoration.

I requested a demo, but never installed the program. After I saw the price, plus the "CAMS EXPORT Addon", I said, even if it worked better then everything out there, it was still priced around $1500 when all was said and done.

I believe that Coldesi has partnered to sell this program too, and my theory is that since they make money off this program, they have no incentive to upgrade or enhance gem master at all. It makes HotFix era more attractive.

Thats why they keep pumping out bigger equipment, and never spent an hour to pump out a newer version of gem master. 

For example, when you watch one of coledsi's training videos, they show example of doing Fills right in gem master, but they stripped it out in the version they distribute to users.


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

I happen to be one of those people that thinks "making money" is not a bad word. Someone made money from me so I can finish a product and make money from my customers.

Winpc, oobling, are working to make their customers happy by providing an export option. I would agree, I would love to go back and forth and maybe one day we can.


keeping software proprietary is not unusual. Personally I am glad to have a work around that lets me run my machine.

I didn't go for the hotfix software because I already own software and I just needed to get going. If I had started from a different direction I may have bought it, who knows.


Thanks for looking into a solution Stephanie, it's what's great about this board, lots of information across the industry.


----------

